# hello from north ga



## swissbianco (Sep 9, 2010)

hello,

my name is swissbianco and im originally from switzerland and now in north ga.

im more interested in knives and arms as that is my work but as an swiss i like crossbows and bows too. 

found yesterday an hoyt gamegetter 2 bow: http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/swissbianco/IMG_2634.jpg
http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh59/swissbianco/IMG_2635.jpg 

it was used and in a dirty condition and i like to fix up things for relaxing. its my first real bow. did email hoyt but they havent an manual on file, so first question is, has here anybody sutch an manual for post to the public?

the part of the string who locks into the 2 pcs metal on the main string is missing. question two, where do i get sutch an string and how is it named correct or an #?

if we have fellow people from north ga here, question 3, do we have an super duper archery store nearby or between the north ga borderline and say atlanta? im in young harris located. 

hope i can figure out how to adjoust and fix it and then have some fun target shooting it.

thanks ya all!

+B
swissbianco.com


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* swissbianco. Have fun here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: To Archery Talk!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## swissbianco (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks alot! 

im an bit disapointed that an company like hoyt dont have all manuals on file for theyr own records.


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

what part of north ga? im in fannin county


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## swissbianco (Sep 9, 2010)

brady01 said:


> what part of north ga? im in fannin county


im in young harris but from time to time in blue ridge for german food... meyers bakery.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

My brother lives in Blairsville Ga. I want to go whitetail hunting back there with him.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## swissbianco (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks, if you are in the area and want bowtalk let let me now.

searched an bit ebay to figure out how much that bow is worth and one of them there had the manual pictured! did email him and asked and got quickest ansver - i have now the manual! thanks alot, there are some nice people out there!

since i googe it, i saw others search for that manual too so here it is:





































will study it and try to learn more about that bow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice. good to have ya


----------



## randy0017 (Apr 22, 2011)

*swiss guy*

Hey swiss guy, just be glad the Meyers from Meyers Bakery were not your neighbors. Worst people in the world, but probably did have good food there. They have since had the bakery shut down, and they lost their house to forclosure. Couldn't have happened to more deserving people. Now if we can just get the 2 lawsuits over with everything will be great in the neighborhood again!!:teeth:

Anyway, looking to get back into shooting. Anybody on here know where to go look at bows close to the Blue Ridge area?? Looking to get in at the lower price range and work my way up. Thanks!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

